#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  CISCO RV042G Gigabit Dual WAN VPN Router

## stomach

Bom dia, pessoal.

Configurei um roteador da cisco com failover etc.. tudo funcionando corretamente.

Porém não encontrei no roteador o redirecionamento de porta (NAT) com um IP de origem.

Ou libero tudo para qualquer IP, ou não libero nada.

Resumindo, gostaria que a porta SSH só aceita-se o meu IP fixo, da maneira que está hoje ele liberar para qualquer IP a porta 22.

----------


## stomach

Alguém  :Frown:  ?

----------

